# Yoshida's Smoked Sockeye Salmon



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a 1 lb piece of Wild Sockeye Salmon. Marinated in Yoshida's and some grated ginger. 

Into the MES 40 at 225* with the Vension Tenderloin. Smoked it with JD Whiskey Oak Barrel Chips to an IT of 140*














Plated 







Great flavor. Just a hint of smoke

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sam3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you! I love Yoshida's on salmon!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 17, 2012)

Try mixing Yoshidas and a little sesame oil, and marinade the salmon in that... super tastey!


----------



## miamirick (Jul 17, 2012)

looking good how was the venison?







is this how you caught it?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks I'll give it a try...I like sesame oil.


JIRodriguez said:


> Try mixing Yoshidas and a little sesame oil, and marinade the salmon in that... super tastey!


Got to gabbing and overcooked it. Great flavor, moist and tender. Just fried some Yukon Golds, bell pepper, onion and the venison for dinner. Good stuff.

I wish that's how I got it...first time using a muzzleloader and he was a small one 4x3...but tasty!


miamirick said:


> looking good how was the venison?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lght (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks good I usually add a lemon juice, ponzu, siracha, ginger, and cappers to my yoshida's when I do salmon.  It adds a little fresh zesty taste to go along with the sweet marinade.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 18, 2012)

LGHT said:


> Looks good I usually add a lemon juice, ponzu, siracha, ginger, and cappers to my yoshida's when I do salmon.  It adds a little fresh zesty taste to go along with the sweet marinade.


Thank you! That sounds like a great combo...would give it a nice zip!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2012)

How long do you typically brine the fish in Yoshida's?


TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 22, 2012)

I've done salmon in Yoshida's 3 times I think and I usually leave it in there about 2-4 hrs, depending on when I think "Oh wow, I can have salmon for dinner"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job Alesia! I got to find some of that Yoshida's...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you! I got the 55 gal drum or so it seems from Costco, and I've seen it at Safeway and King Soopers (Kroger) here in smaller bottles in the past couple of months. I've only seen the Original here


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 23, 2012)

I use Yoshida's instead of soy sauce

Less salt, and we like the flavor

Great Looking Salmon!!

Todd


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Todd. I agree with your substitution...no soy here either.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 23, 2012)

I think my next batch will be with Yoshida's.  Maybe I'll also try my new Amaze-N  6x6 from Todd.

Craig


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking good

RonP would be proud!


----------



## phillytexsmoked (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks amazing, color on the salmon is perfect!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Looking good
> 
> RonP would be proud!


Thank you! I know he loved Yoshida's, so I think perhaps he's making sure mine turns out so good! My BF doesn't really care for salmon, but he can eat some made like this.


----------

